# Spinys from Holland (Houten Expo Show)



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I got some really beautiful spinys, not for myself but for a friend who'd asked if I could try finding some. Surprisingly one of the Spinys has had babies and the other female is looking ready to pop! Of the Dwarf Spinys one also looks ready to pop so I'm almost 100% certain the other female will have babies too.

Anyway here are some pictures of the Spinys.......



















And the Dwarf Spinys that look just like minature hedgehogs!!










They're quite lovely aren't they??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The dwarf ones are amazing, Im loving them:flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the dwarf ones too!

Waiting not so patiently to see what else you brought back :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh the babies are just too cute for words!:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhh boy, the dwarfs are just the cutest.

Jules


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

What else did you get? Did they have any squirrels there? I am keen to find out as I plan to go in September.
-
Elina


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

:flrt: The dwarf ones are so cute


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Elina said:


> What else did you get? Did they have any squirrels there? I am keen to find out as I plan to go in September.
> -
> Elina


LOTS of 13 lined ground squirrels and 1 black-tailed prairie dog, also saw many many flying squirrels but they were all wild caught which didn't appeal, you'll probably get some Richardsons by September though, they've only just come out of hibernation so will be mating and breeding like mad any time soon :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The dwarfs are really interesting looking, aren't they?  I love spiny babies! So cute!!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the dwarfs look like little prickly hedgies and they feel like it too - oh and I meant to mention we only saw ONE sugar glider I was gutted as I was really looking forward to seeing some.......:blush:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

wow the dwarfs look great! good luck with the breedings and all that : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Those dwarfs are very very cute.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the biggest one in the photo had babies this morning :2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

and here are the babies


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vonnie said:


> Love the dwarf ones too!


Me three! :2thumb:

Those little babies are to die for! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Jules


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you know which species the "dwarf" ones are? I cant find any info on dwarf spiny mice. (in the limited efforts I can squeeze in here at work)

I had some rescue regular spiny mice a few years back from a large group that needed rehoming. Im sure others from here would have also had some from the same rescue effort, it was very large. They were in bad condition and very interbred. I believe someone had kept a group in one tank until the tank practically burst with waves of spiny mice.:devil:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the "dwarf" ones are Acomys Spinosissimus and the "normal" spinys are Acomys Dimidiatus - I've also struggled to find information on the different species here in the UK, they know loads more in Holland!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh wow. Dwarf Spinys are amazing! Never seen them before.


----------

